# Αχ, αυτοί οι Έλληνες (άρθρο στο capital. gr σχετικά με επιστολές Μενένιου Άπιου): Αλήθεια ή ψέμα;



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=918929

Κυρίες και κύριοι διαβάστε με προσοχή τι έλεγε για τους Έλληνες επί Ρωμαϊκής Αυτοκρατορίας ο Ρωμαίος Συγκλητικός Μενένιος Άπιος προς τον Ανθύπατο Ατίλιο Νάβιο που θα αναλάμβανε την διοίκηση της Αχαΐας. Την μετάφραση του πάπυρου έκανε ο σπουδαίος Έλληνας Κωνσταντίνος Τσάτσος. Μία επιστολή που καλό είναι να μην φτάσει σε γνώση των Ευρωπαίων επιτρόπων...​Η συνέχεια εκεί. Η δική μου απορία: όντως υπάρχει αυτός ο πάπυρος και αν ναι, όντως γράφει όλα αυτά που λέει το άρθρο του capital.gr;


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Το έχω ξανακούσει, σε διάφoρες φάσεις, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και αστικός μύθος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2010)

Εδώ υπάρχει σχετική (αρνητική) τοποθέτηση του τ. βουλευτή Στ. Παπαθεμελή.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Δηλαδή πρόκειται για μια ακόμα περίπτωση φιλολογικής φάρσας (ή απλά λογοτεχνίας), που ακόμα μπερδεύει κόσμο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Η διάψευση υπάρχει και στην τρίτη σελίδα του κειμένου στο capital.gr, δηλ.
http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=918929&ppg=2

Ο Δήμου τουλάχιστον έγραψε τη _Δυστυχία τού να είσαι Έλληνας_ με τη δική του υπογραφή.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

*Πραγματικότητα ή «κατασκεύασμα»; 
* 
Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που η εν λόγω επιστολή βγαίνει στο φως της δημοσιότητας. Έχει αμφισβητηθεί έντονα το αν πρόκειται για πραγματικό κείμενο ή αν το «κατασκεύασε» ο Κωνσταντίνος Τσάτσος. Ο κ. Παπαθεμελής έγραψε σε σχετική του επιστολή προς την ΕΤ 3: «Διέλαθε της προσοχής σας, καθώς και εκείνης των πανεπιστημιακών συνομιλητών σας ότι τόσο ο Μενένιος Άπιος όσο και οι επιστολές του είναι πλάσμα της φαντασίας του αειμνήστου Κωνσταντίνου Τσάτσου.

Ο Τσάτσος είχε δημοσιεύσει τα κείμενα αυτά στο περιοδικό ΝΕΑ ΕΣΤΙΑ του 1954. Τα αναδημοσίευσε επίσης στη Β’ σειρά των Αφορισμών και Διαλογισμών του (Βιβλιοπωλείο της Εστίας β’ έκδ. 1970 σελ.243 έπ.) με τον τίτλο «Οξυρρύγχειοι Πάπυροι». 

Εκεί ο συγγραφέας περιγράφει ότι πέρασε τάχα από την Αθήνα ένας παλιός συμφοιτητής του τότε Καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου σε χώρα του Βορρά που τον πληροφόρησε ότι κάπου στην Αίγυπτο στην αρχαία Οξύρρυγχο, το σημερινό Μπενεζέ, βρέθηκαν πάπυροι σε λατινική γλώσσα που περιείχαν απόψεις του εν λόγω Μενένιου για τους Έλληνες.

Το δημιούργημα της φαντασίας του Κ.Τ. υπήρξε εξαιρετικά πειστικό, έγινε δεκτό χωρίς επιφυλάξεις. Τριάντα χρόνια μετά, τον Μάϊο του 1983, προκλήθηκε μια έντονη αμφισβήτηση της γνησιότητας των Οξυρρύγχιων Παπύρων από τις στήλες της «Καθημερινής» και της «Εστίας» οπότε τότε παρενέβη ο Κ.Τσάτσος και ομολόγησε («Καθημερινή 27/5/1983) ότι οι «Οξυρρύγχειοι Πάπυροι» είναι «ολόκληρο κατασκεύασμα δικό του».

Προς παρηγορίαν σας, ακόμη και ο κορυφαίος ιστορικός του Νέου Ελληνισμού ο μακαρίτης Καθηγητής Απόστολος Βακαλόπουλος στο βιβλίο του «Ο Χαρακτήρας των Ελλήνων» είχε αποδεχθεί ως αληθινούς τους παπύρους και τον Μενένιο (πρβλ.την μαρτυρία του σε νεότερη έκδοση του «Χαρακτήρα των Ελλήνων» εκδόσεις ΗΡΟΔΟΤΟΣ χ.χ.σ.34 υποσ. 32)». 

Ακόμη κι αν δεχτούμε ότι πρόκειται για δημιουργία του Κωνσταντίνου Τσάτσου, νομίζουμε ότι είναι τέλειο και αποτελεί ένα κείμενο που όμοιό του δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει ένας άλλος άνθρωπος. Και σαν κείμενο και σαν σύλληψη, το κείμενο του Κωνσταντίνου Τσάτσου είναι μοναδικό. Κι ως τέτοιο ας το... απολαύσουμε κι ας πάρουμε από αυτό ό,τι θα μας είναι χρήσιμο για την πορεία μας..."

http://www.capital.gr/gmessages/showTopic.asp?id=1583272&nid=918929


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ο Δήμου τουλάχιστον έγραψε τη _Δυστυχία τού να είσαι Έλληνας_ με τη δική του υπογραφή.



Εξαρτάται από το αν ο Τσάτσος το έγραψε με σκοπό να παραπλανήσει ή να ψυχαγωγήσει. 
Αν εγώ γράψω ένα κείμενο ξεκινώντας με "χτες το βράδυ βρήκα τυχαία στα χαρτιά μου αυτό που σου παραθέτω τώρα, αγαπητέ αναγνώστη" κλπκλπ και στo τέλος βάλω το όνομά μου, τι θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης; Ότι δεν είμαι σαν τον Δήμου που πάντα βάζει την υπογραφή του ή ότι ανήκω σε λογοτεχνική παρέα που πάει πίσω αιώνες;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 5, 2010)

Για όποιο λόγο κι αν το έγραψε ο Τσάτσος, η ουσία είναι ότι το κείμενο ήταν και παραμένει επικίνδυνο. Τι ακριβώς είχε κατά νού όταν το έγραφε; Ότι οι Έλληνες μεγαλουργούν και είναι πρώτοι και καλύτεροι και στα ελαττώματα; Ή ότι τα νεοελληνικά ελαττώματα έχουν ιστορική συνέχεια; Όπως και να έχει, δεν χρειαζόταν να ψάξει τόσο μακριά. Μπορούσε να πεταχτεί μέχρι τη γειτονική Τουρκία και να κάνει μια σύγκριση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2010)

Τόσο στην ιστορία του Όσιρη (που ο θεός Σηθ τον σκότωσε, τον κομμάτιασε και σκόρπισε τα 14 κομμάτια του, που ήρθε μετά η Ίσιδα και τα περιμάζεψε, όλα εκτός από τον φαλλό, που τον είχε φάει ένα ψάρι) όσο και στην άλλη αιγυπτιακή ιστορία, των δύο αδελφών (που ο ένας, για να πείσει τον αδελφό του ότι δεν την είχε πέσει αυτός στη γυναίκα του δεύτερου, έκοψε τον φαλλό του και τον πέταξε στα νερά, όπου πάλι τον έφαγε ένα ψάρι), το ψάρι στους δύο θρύλους λέγεται _οξύρρυγχος_, που δεν ξέρουμε ποιο ψάρι ήταν ακριβώς (πεοβόρον και φαλλοβόρον, πάντως) αλλά πρέπει να είχε μυτερή μουσούδα και έδωσε το όνομά του στην πόλη Οξύρρυγχο της Άνω Αιγύπτου (που, όπως ξέρετε, είναι κάτω όπως βλέπουμε το χάρτη).

Στην αρχαία χωματερή της Οξυρρύγχου (ή Οξυρύγχου — με ένα –ρ– το έγραφαν τότε και Oxyrhynchus είναι στα αγγλικά) βρέθηκε θησαυρός ολόκληρος με ντοκουμέντα της εποχής (The Oxyrhynchus papyri). Οι πάπυροι της Οξυρρύγχου έδωσαν στον Τάτσο την ευκαιρία για τη φάρσα του, για την οποία έγραψε κι ο Σαραντάκος προ ημερών.

Επίκαιρες απορίες:

Γιατί _οξύρυγχος_ και _Oxyrhynchus_;
_Οξυρρύγχειοι_ ή _Οξυρρύγχιοι_ οι πάπυροι; (Προτιμώ το δεύτερο. Οι σώφρονες, πάντως, γράφουν «Οι πάπυροι της Οξυρρύγχου».)
Γιατί ο Γιάννης Μαρίνος γράφει για δεύτερη Κυριακή και απειλεί να γράψει και για τρίτη για το πόνημα του Τσάτσου πιστεύοντας ότι πρόκειται για πόνημα του Μενένιου Άπιου; Φίλους δεν έχει να του σφυρίξουν τα καθέκαστα;

ΥΓ. Ο άλλος οξύρρυγχος, εκείνος με το καλό χαβιάρι, είναι _sturgeon_ και το όνομα του γένους είναι στα λατινικά, _Acipenser_.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2010)

Μόνο στην τρίτη απορία σου έχω απάντηση: επειδή έδωσε και τα τρία άρθρα μαζί και μετά έφυγε για διακοπές, όπως αναγγέλλει στην αρχή του πρώτου άρθρου.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 29, 2010)

Προσωπική συνεισφορά με κοινοτοπίες:

Η Άνω και Κάτω Αίγυπτος πάνε ακριβώς όπως και οι προσφιλείς σε μένα γαλλικοί νομοί του Άνω και του Κάτω Ρήνου. Ακολουθούν τον ρου του ποταμού (Νείλου και Ρήνου αντίστοιχα). Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να θυμηθούμε κι άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όπου το κάτω είναι βόρεια, δηλ. πάνω όσον αφορά τον χάρτη.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 29, 2010)

Και επί της ουσίας, αντιγράφω μέρος του σχολίου που είχα αφήσει κάτω από τη σχετική ανάρτηση του sarant (http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/08/24/tsatsospapyri/):

"υπάρχουν στοιχεία που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν κάποιους αρκετά δύσπιστους ως προς την “αυθεντικότητα” των κειμένων. Αυτά ίσως να μην ήταν τόσο εμφανή στα χρόνια μετά τη δημοσίευσή τους, όταν δύσκολα μπορούσε ένας κοινός θνητός να ελέγξει καταλόγους των παπύρων που βρέθηκαν στην Οξύρρυγχο ή των ανθυπάτων που διοίκησαν ως έπαρχοι την Αχαΐα, αλλά για τα τελευταία χρόνια πολύ πιο δύσκολα συγχωρείται η ευπιστία όσων εξέλαβαν τα γραπτά του Κ. Τσάτσου ως αυθεντικές επιστολές Ρωμαίων ευγενών.
Όχι μόνο γιατί τα λατινικά κείμενα μεταξύ των παπύρων της Οξυρρύγχου αποτελούν μικρή μειονότητα (και φυσικά δεν περιλαμβάνουν τέτοιες επιστολές) ή γιατί τα δύο πρόσωπα είναι εν τέλει φανταστικά, αλλά κυρίως γιατί το κείμενο μοιάζει απίστευτα σύγχρονο, όχι μόνο στις ιδέες που εκφράζει, αλλά κυρίως στον τρόπο γραφής του. Όσο κι αν ένας λόγιος του βεληνεκούς του Κ. Τσάτσου θα μετέφραζε με τρόπο ζωντανό και γλαφυρό ένα λατινικό κείμενο, είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψει κανείς ότι ένας Ρωμαίος ευγενής θα έγραφε με τέτοιο τρόπο και σε τέτοια γλώσσα. Προσωπικά θα με έβαζε σε υποψίες η χρήση του όρου έθνος/ έθνη (οι ειδικότεροι ίσως θα μπορούσαν να μας πουν πόσο συχνά απαντά στη λατινική γραμματεία). Ακόμη περισσότερο, η αναφορά στην Ελλάδα ως “πατρίδα των πιο μεγάλων νομοθετών” μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να έχει γραφεί από Ρωμαίο. Όπως και να το κάνουμε η σχέση Α.Η.Π. και νόμων είναι σε τεχνικό επίπεδο κάπως άτσαλη. Καμία σχέση με τη νομοτεχνική τελειότητα των Λατίνων".


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2010)

Μμμ..., Ρογέριε, στο επίπεδο των συμβολισμών και μόνο, οι Ρωμαίοι ήσαν έτοιμοι να αναγνωρίσουν την ελληνική ανωτερότητα στον τομέα της νομοθεσίας, όταν, για παράδειγμα, διηγούνταν ότι προτού καταγράψουν τη Δωδεκάδελτο έστειλαν τάχα αντιπροσωπεία στην Αθήνα για να μελετήσουν τους νόμους του Σόλωνα, ή όταν επαινούσαν τους Κρητικούς για τους νόμους του Μίνωα. Αλλά αυτά είναι ψήγματα της ιστορίας (που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν μόνο εμάς τους δύο...).


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 30, 2010)

Earion, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία! Μερσί!

Μπορεί να με παραπλανά το γεγονός ότι γνωρίζω το πλαστό της προκειμένης ιστορίας κι έτσι βλέπω στοιχεία διάψευσης ακόμη κι εκεί που ίσως δεν υπάρχουν.

Από την άλλη, θυμάμαι τα λόγια κάποιου Έλληνα, μάλλον από τη Βιθυνία, που τον 2ο ή 3ο αι. έλεγε για τους ρωμαϊκούς νόμους (πάνω-κάτω) ότι ήταν "τόσο τέλειοι που θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηρισθούν ελληνικοί" (επιβεβαίωση παραπομπής σε κανένα δεκαήμερο όταν θα έχω επιστρέψει στη βάση μου).


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2010)

Τα μεγάλα ονόματα της δημοσιογραφίας συνήθως θάβουν τα λάθη τους (κάπως έτσι γέμισαν σκελετούς οι ντουλάπες): καταχωνιάζουν τις επανορθώσεις σε γωνίτσες όπου κανένας δεν θα μπορέσει να τις δει ή τις κάνουν γαργάρα (μαζί με τόσα άλλα θέματα που ίσως θα έπρεπε να τους απασχολήσουν αλλά καταφέρνουν να τα λησμονούν). Η παρασιώπηση είναι οπωσδήποτε καλύτερη λύση από τις παιδιάστικες δικαιολογίες.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/09/05/marinolathos/

Βέβαια, η καλύτερη πάντα λύση, η πιο ανθρώπινη (για να μη χρησιμοποιήσω άλλο επίθετο) είναι να βγεις και να πεις «Πω πω τι έπαθα! Μια τόση δα μπανανόφλουδα και εκεί βρήκα να πατήσω ο στραβούλιακας;». Για τα δικά μας λάθη, σας έφτιαξα κι ένα ωραία εικονίδιο για κοινή χρήση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2010)

Σήμερα ο κ. Μαρίνος ισχυρίζεται ότι το έκανε επίτηδες. Συγγνώμη, αλλά μάλλον δεν τον πιστεύω. 
Ήθελα όμως να έχω ισχυρότερη απήχηση για τους αναγνώστες μου, προτού αποκαλύψω ότι είναι αμφίβολη η ρωμαϊκή προέλευσή τους. ​http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=123&artId=353997&dt=12/09/2010#ixzz0zINhivpS
Κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αναφέρεται στον Σαραντάκο, χωρίς να πει το όνομά του.​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Σήμερα ο κ. Μαρίνος ισχυρίζεται ότι το έκανε επίτηδες. Συγγνώμη, αλλά μάλλον δεν τον πιστεύω.
> 
> Ήθελα όμως να έχω ισχυρότερη απήχηση για τους αναγνώστες μου, προτού αποκαλύψω ότι *είναι αμφίβολη η ρωμαϊκή προέλευσή τους*.​​


​Ο κ. Μαρίνος πάει απ' το κακό στο πολύ χειρότερο: αμφίβολη = για της οποίας την αλήθεια δεν είμαστε σίγουροι (ΛΚΝ). Εδώ όμως γνωρίζουμε με κάθε βεβαιότητα ότι δεν είναι ρωμαϊκή η προέλευσή τους. Άρα τι "αμφίβολη" μάς τσαμπουνάει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2017)

Και επειδή κυκλοφορεί ξανά το κείμενο και έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω στο νέτι, ιδού και ο πλήρης κατάλογος των παπύρων της Οξυρρύγχου:

http://www.papyrology.ox.ac.uk/POxy/


----------

